# Will smoking a cigar affect allergies or asthma?



## Alecki (Nov 30, 2012)

Will smoking a cigar once every couple of weeks exacerbate allergies and/or asthma? Also, can it counteract medicines intended to help these conditions?


----------



## Questionablesanity (Jul 24, 2012)

I think it depends on the person. I've got family with asthma that claim they cannot breath if there is the slightest hint of smoke. On the other hand, I know a guy with really bad asthma who chain smokes cigarettes. I know it is not much, but I hope it helps at least a little.


----------



## Alecki (Nov 30, 2012)

Oh!! okey...


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Alecki said:


> Will smoking a cigar once every couple of weeks exacerbate allergies and/or asthma? Also, can it counteract medicines intended to help these conditions?


I would suggest you discuss this with your physician. Anything we say is pure speculation. We are not doctors we are cigar smokers. To answer your question: yes and yes. Anything can irritate your allergies/asthma and any number of things can render your medication useless.


----------



## BigDaveE (Nov 12, 2012)

capttrips said:


> I would suggest you discuss this with your physician. Anything we say is pure speculation. We are not doctors we are cigar smokers. To answer your question: yes and yes. Anything can irritate your allergies/asthma and any number of things can render your medication useless.


That's the soundest advice you are gonna get. 
I have Asthma and allergies and the Dr gave me hell for smoking cigars. It doesn't affect me badly, usually... However I have had a handful of times were it gave me a flare up. I also can't hang in a room full of smoke for an extended period, a room with good ventilation or outside is best for me personally.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Alecki said:


> Will smoking a cigar once every couple of weeks exacerbate allergies and/or asthma? Also, can it counteract medicines intended to help these conditions?


I guess everyone reacts differently. Some might get a flare up some not. Case in point for the past two years every fall when things start dieing off. My allergies flare up so bad i start to wheeze cough and if left long enough turns into bronchitis. This start middle of October strong smells wood burning almost anything annoys it except for cigar smoke. Good news is i go on a steroid inhaler for 2 months till it subsides and i am good to go till next year. Took the Doctor a while to figure it out but he came up with the right solution. My point always advise your doctor of all symptoms you have and never lie about anything. Asthma is a serious condition that can be fatal!


----------



## Stradawhovious (Oct 17, 2012)

Asking for medical advice on the internets is just like asking for legal advice from upir neighborhood transient beggar.

A bad idea.

Talk to your doctor.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Stradawhovious said:


> Asking for medical advice on the internets is just like asking for legal advice from your neighborhood transient beggar. A bad idea. Talk to your doctor.


----------



## orion1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Alecki said:


> Will smoking a cigar once every couple of weeks exacerbate allergies and/or asthma? Also, can it counteract medicines intended to help these conditions?


The answer to your first question is probably yes. I don't know of any medication that could be affected by smoking a cigar every couple of weeks. And yes, this is an informed opinion based on my work (doctors smoke cigars too).


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2012)

Alecki said:


> Will smoking a cigar once every couple of weeks exacerbate allergies and/or asthma? Also, can it counteract medicines intended to help these conditions?


I have asthma as well as bad year-round allergies. Before my last asthma flare up, I smoked a minimum of 1 -2 cigars a day. Since February of this year, I've smoked 8 cigars! Very sad situation indeed! But I decided that I enjoy breathing.

Another thing I noticed is that certain cigars make my allergies flare. I don't believe its any specific tobacco because I smoke all kinds but I had to stop smoking that particular one.

Only your doctor can tell you whats best for you. And then you can decide whether or not you can live with his recommendations! LOL


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

Bondo 440 said:


>


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm with everyone on talking to your doctor about it. The other thing I'd do if it were me, is keep an inhaler on hand when you smoke just in case.


----------



## Walt69 (Aug 24, 2012)

There's actually 3 different questions and 3 different answers here. 

1. Will it have exacerbate asthma? 
-Asthma results from a narrowing of the bronchioles from a stimului. If the smoke never reashes your throat or bronchioles then no it won't affect them. HOWEVER, since there is smoke in the air other then the stuff you can actually see, there will always be a small amount hitting them. You have to assess yourself what the tolerance level is. Ventilation helps. 

2. Will it exacerbate allergies?
-If you're not allergic to smoke? Then no. Allergic to mold and smoking a wrongfully kept "moldy" cigar, then yes. Allergies work by your body responding to antigens produced from the sources you're allergic to. The allergic reaction happens when your body releases antibodies to combat those and your body basically "overreacts."

3. Will it counteract the meds used to help these conditions?
-Meds for Asthma are usually used to treat a current attack "fast acting inhaler" so basically you would use it afterwards if you had shortness of breath, narrowing airway, air trapping etc... 
-Meds for allergies? It depends. Meds for allergies basically shut off your bodies response to common allergens, or makes it so they don't trigger a response, or so you would need a much higher concentration of the allergen in order to illicit a response. Regardless, it "SHOULD" actually help you smoke a little easier because of the increased tolerance to smoke. HOWEVER!!! Know your limit. No allergy med can prevent a reaction to an overabundance of an antigen you're susceptable to! 

As my Synthesis professor would say... "No air, no life!" Stay safe my friend. Pay attention to your breathing habbits, and if you start to show even the slightest of symptoms, "it pains me to say this" but put out the stick and grab your inhaler. 

Good luck!


PS: Your doctor will tell you to stop smoking all together, which is sound advice if the smoke affects you to the point of lowering your SP02 below 90%. Like I said earlier, monitor yourself and pay attention to your breathing. DON'T INHALE!!! I'd also advise against retro-haling.


----------

